# خافي التجاعيد السحري من د. دينيس الأمريكية



## أميرة الورد (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم

خافي التجاعيد الطبي المذهل والذي يجعل بشرتك ملساء شابة وناعمة 

صنع في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية - وارد امريكا

جربيه الآن فالكمية محدودة جدا

الاستخدام : يوضع قبل الميك أب بخفة وبالنسبة للكريم يترك ليجف قبل وضع الميك أب 

نوعان الاول على شكل بودرة بيضاء شفافة بسعر 95 ريال سعودي او درهم اماراتي - 7.25 دينار كويتي













الثاني على شكل كريم ناعم بسعر 115 ريال سعودي او درهم اماراتي - 8.77 دينار كويتي


----------

